# Tactical light and holster for Px4 Storm



## Clayo482 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm having trouble finding a good tactical light and also a holster that my Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm will fit in with the light mounted. Any suggestions on where I should look?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As far as a light goes, I only buy StreamLight or SureFire. You can find less expensive brands, but they are what they are. 

E-Bay sells both brands that I mentioned above. Familiarize yourself with the models they make and then do a search for the one you want. E-Bay also sells holsters that will accommodate a light, but you're gonna need to know the brand and model of light. 

Others are going to tell you that you can buy a light for $40.00 or so. Proceed at your own risk. :smt018


----------



## Clayo482 (Jan 26, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> As far as a light goes, I only buy StreamLight or SureFire. You can find less expensive brands, but they are what they are.
> 
> E-Bay sells both brands that I mentioned above. Familiarize yourself with the models they make and then do a search for the one you want. E-Bay also sells holsters that will accommodate a light, but you're gonna need to know the brand and model of light.
> 
> Others are going to tell you that you can buy a light for $40.00 or so. Proceed at your own risk. :smt018


Thanks!


----------

